# House robbed, feel sick (AGAIN!!!!) (and AGAIN!!!)



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Everything of value, passports, cash, jewelery, my bike worth in excess of 2k... Ugh!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Andrew I'm so sorry mate, it's a horrible feeling and I have been there.


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

It really is awful, even just having the house turned upside down is an ordeal...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Andrew, So sorry to hear such terrible news.
Hoggy.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

That's awful


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Putting my sensible head on mate it's never too early to start making a list of what's gone for the insurance company.


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this, how did they get in? Lock snap/bump?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh god  real sorry to hear this, can't even imagine how you must be feeling


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

jamman said:


> Putting my sensible head on mate it's never too early to start making a list of what's gone for the insurance company.


Way ahead of you! They got in through the back window, its a Victorian house, so not the most secure in the world... I'm having a drink now to calm my nerves ..

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Good luck with it mate; they are less than scum. Hope you feel better today.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

not good at all Andrew, as james says get sensible head on and start the list for insurance. also m8 hate to say it but often they come back so get a police security guy in to advise on what is needed m8 and quickly. am stacked out at work, but if anything i can do in metalwork to help out as in side gate or grills just shout foc to help you out mucker.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh crap.

So sorry to hear this. 
Gutted for you.

Gazzer, you are a credit to this forum.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry to read this buddy. Never been there (yet) but can guess what it might feel like. I hope you come to terms with it. I hope the scum who did this get their just reward. Lastly that your insurance claim goes through without incident and your life returns to what you might call normal.

Best wishes
Brian


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. Really means alot. Feeling a little better today, but the house has to stay upside down until the police do their fingerprinting... Once its put straight we can start to carry on and hopefully insurance will pull through and Christmas won't be a total disaster...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gutted for you it's about time they started giving out some real punishments for the lowlife scum out there


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep, been there and got the T shirt.

They were still in the house when we came back and I caught one of them. Was desperately holding onto the bas.... erm reprobate when his mate came at me with a knife! Needless to say discretion got the better part of valour. 

The (ex) got their reg number, Coppers traced the car back to a garage they'd bought it from but not re-registered it.

Then they arrested someone driving the car a few days later. He said he'd just bought the car and exercised his "right to remain silent" as to who he'd bought it off.

The copper asked him again after the tape recorder had been turned off so it was "off the record" and he told them who it was. Apparently their mug-shots had been in the folders I'd looked at but because I couldn't identify them, (it was dark and the adrenaline was rushing at a million miles an hour) they couldn't act on the information. They also called us a few days later and threatened the ex to "keep her mouth shut or else"! Scumbags!

The copper basically told me (not in so many words) to get as much as I could off the insurance and have a holiday! F***ed up legal system we have in this country!!! I have to say the coppers were good though, very supportive.

It takes ages to get over it and I installed a burglar alarm soon after (yeah I know, horses, stable doors etc).

You will get over it in time but in the meantime my thoughts are with you.

Mark.


----------



## bit of an animal (Oct 21, 2012)

The b*****ds, gutted for you mate, been there myself years back. Next door had an attempted two nights ago but did'nt get in though, riffe here in Bradford and we are on the outskirts too, what area are you from, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

They'd been and gone by the time we realised, so couldn't do anything about it. They were on foot though, so nothing large was taken. Bike was the biggest, but that weighed less than 2kg being fully carbon. I'm over in Ireland in the wexford country side. About the 10th house in the area in the space of a couple of weeks...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Really sorry to hear this bud. Hopefully everything can be replaced.


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

A couple of irreplacable things, but at least it was a robbery and not a fire. Haven't lost all out centimental belongings and photos...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Mate, im really saddened to hear that.
Its such a horrible violation of your personal life and i understand exactly what you mean when you say its made you feel sick.
I can only say that i hope there is some justice for you somewhere down the line.
Its a shocking sign of the times.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Andrew, hope the police have been and you can tidy up and start to move on from the upset, we all feel for you

Phil


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Been and gone, doubt they got any prints though... Only thing they might get them from is a torch they left behind. There might be prints on the batteries. House is all straightenend up, just dealing with insurance now, they want a full inventory and proof of value of everything, this is going to be a nightmare!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Well, they came back again this week! Stole all my wheels! 1 set of TT comps, 1 set of 6 spoke 16 inch Audi wheels and my 19" 9j rs6 reps! Sickened :-(

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

That's terrible! I feel for you.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gutted for you mate


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

..stards,,, fit an obvious camera and flood lights !!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I know it is shutting the stable door after the.... but might be worth setting up IP cameras to send emails recording movement in your house and hopefully providing proof of the scroats invading your privacy?

http://www.networkwebcams.co.uk/

No connection - just a satisfied customer.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

roddy said:


> ..stards,,, fit an obvious camera and flood lights !!


Then when you get the shot gun you can see who you are shooting at !!!


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

mighTy Tee said:


> I know it is shutting the stable door after the.... but might be worth setting up IP cameras to send emails recording movement in your house and hopefully providing proof of the scroats invading your privacy?
> 
> http://www.networkwebcams.co.uk/
> 
> No connection - just a satisfied customer.


This looks pretty good, might just look into it for peace of mind...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

This is horrible..really feel for you


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

if you go down the ip camera route - get a good nas system locate it out easy access to....

QNAP make some good systems - also have remote access to check when away etc....

Terrible - feel for you...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear about this mate


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.a1k9.co.uk

My purchase from these guys made me feel MUCH more secure at nights now...


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Found the door bashed in today! This is ridiculous!!!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

OMG - Im speechless

I hope you and your family are ok

For what its worth, we are sending best wishes


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Its just awful, I don't live at home anymore. My mums away because my grandmother's critical in hospital and there's nothing we can do about it! I haven't even had chance to get camera's ordered since the last break-in less than a week ago! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

OMG this is just awful!  Crazy! Really feel for you!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

suggest you look back into the past as to who or what has been pissed off enough to be doing this continually andrew.


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> suggest you look back into the past as to who or what has been pissed off enough to be doing this continually andrew.


We know exactly who it is, but the police won't do anything about it without proof, its a couple of junkies that live down the road from us... :-(

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

4ndrew said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > suggest you look back into the past as to who or what has been pissed off enough to be doing this continually andrew.
> ...


andrew you live in the land where £200 will put a guy into a wheelchair for life if needed..............you are asking the wrong questions in the wrong place i suggest then. (not saying i condone it mind)


----------



## Torque (May 7, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> *andrew you live in the land where £200 will put a guy into a wheelchair for life if needed..............you are asking the wrong questions in the wrong place i suggest then.* (not saying i condone it mind)


Group Buy on this anyone?

Scum the lot of them. Never had home burgled but had cars broke into. Worst feeling in the world.

Nobody you know who could "house sit" with a few baseball bats handy to teach these scrotes a lesson??


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

As I started reading this thread, I just thought you'd have the same thieves back again. Once they know the way in, what's to stop them? 
Certainly fit cameras. I bought my first when we had a motorbike stolen at our old house. It was just a cheap wireless camera sat on a downstairs window sill and clearly visible from the street. That was back when it went to a VCR in the bedroom and we rotated the tapes every night for months!
Your easiest route now is an IP camera. Something weatherproof and with night vision costs about £120, and I use Blue Iris software. It does everything and is expandable to as many cameras as you want and cost about £60. It even handles webcams and old analogue video input cards. They have active user forums where they can recommend cameras and such. It'll install on Windows, and an old PC might be ideal to keep somewhere out of sight with just a network connection. I use a Windows XP computer I bought on ebay, on a shelf in a cabinet in my office out the back. To get to it, you'd have to negotiate cameras, a dog, a fingerprint door lock and work out which computer it is in a stack. I run VNC on it, so I can access it remotely, even away from home.
It might be worth you talking to your immediate neighbours and arranging to cover their property too. My cameras see anyone who drives around the garages behind our property since there have been a few thefts from them. The police appreciate the video footage too. I did say that we felt nosey, but I was told not to worry about it.
We have the lucky location where house crime is very very rare, but if my dog doesn't put people off, the cameras will I hope. 
Like others, really sorry to hear bad news. Thieves are scum.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

jonnieboy said:


> http://www.a1k9.co.uk
> 
> My purchase from these guys made me feel MUCH more secure at nights now...


OMG !!!!!!!!!!! that gave me quite a shock,,, glad they were not real,,,, that is what the guy needs !!!!!!!


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Is there any value on finding a consensus amongst ourselves, and narrowing down the best camera packages available for the following budgets?

£0-£250

£250-£500

And £500+


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Why don't you set up some trip wires across your drive or on your property somewhere. You never know one of them might trip and brake their neck.

If they do though, make sure you remove the trip wire afterwards or you might get done for manslaughter lol


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Is there any value on finding a consensus amongst ourselves, and narrowing down the best camera packages available for the following budgets?
> 
> £0-£250
> 
> ...


That'd be great! I'd be looking probably for 2 outdoor nightvision cameras and 2 indoor cameras. Preferably be able to hook them up to either a NAS or like someone said, an old pc with VNC on it (which I already have) not sure on budget but a sub £500 and a sub £300 for an example would be great.

Thanks if anyone could help.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The last camera I bought was a "Foscam FI9801W External H.264 Wireless 720p HD IP Camera with IR-Cut (30M) Night Vision"
£129 delivered, all-weather external.

Here's a daytime clip from my FI9801W: 



Here's a nighttime clip from the slightly older Foscam FI8601W of similar spec but lower resolution: 



(That's an absolutely pitch black driveway, can't see your hand in front of your face blackness)

Blue Iris records as mp4, so even the 150GB hard drive in my old machine is enough for days worth from my 6 cameras. I have mine set to record motion, and set up with masked areas to ignore waving trees etc.

You should be able to pick up the 12v extension leads for power on ebay cheap, along with a long ethernet cable. You only need to run a 12v cable from the camera to the nearest mains socket, and ethernet to your nearest access point. You can use them on wifi instead, but I had connection issues and dropped frames.


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Just looked at the Foscam gear, looks really good quality for the money. Thanks fir the recommendation.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Mate, im so shocked to see you have updated this subject THREE times!

I have no idea how you feel, but it would wear me down to the point of total despair.
I cant really publish the words that come to mind but you already know what theyre likely to be!

Whats more frustrating and bewildering is that the garda wont do anything!!? Thats the true measure of the sign of the times mate.... 
Go into a centra with a plastic gun and a balaclava, you will get nicked and sent down.... but these oxygen thieves who are obviously well known to the guards, get ignored.....

Anyway, i hope you decide on a security system..... ill be driving through Wexford on the 8th of April if theres anything you need bringing over from the UK etc.... just let me know.
Probably not much extra cost in shipping but if its any help, ill bring it over.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Really feel for you, it must be distressing to you to have this happen so often.

Out of interest which town/city/area is this happening?


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

antcole said:


> Mate, im so shocked to see you have updated this subject THREE times!
> 
> I have no idea how you feel, but it would wear me down to the point of total despair.
> I cant really publish the words that come to mind but you already know what theyre likely to be!
> ...


cheers Ant, really appriciate the offer. Ill be over in England at the end of the month so ill get em delivered to my dads. 


mighTy Tee said:


> Really feel for you, it must be distressing to you to have this happen so often.
> 
> Out of interest which town/city/area is this happening?


Like Ant said, in Co. Wexford Ireland. Its a very private property, trees surrounding with no visible neighbours. Its very vulnerable unfortunately....


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Happened to my grandparents once, but they were at home and robbers tied them up. Since then, my grandfather always had a gun in his hands when opening doors to strangers.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

How about this trip wire alarm that uses a blank cartridge to make a loud BANG when an intruder trips the wire. Just another security measure for the home 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alarm-mine-fo ... 19d9a4ca4e


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Bago47 said:


> Happened to my grandparents once, but they were at home and robbers tied them up. Since then, my grandfather always had a gun in his hands when opening doors to strangers.


I just can't believe I wrote this post 2 days before I got robbed... I couldn't even imagine that someone would break into our house, but just 2 days after - it happened...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Bago47 said:


> Bago47 said:
> 
> 
> > Happened to my grandparents once, but they were at home and robbers tied them up. Since then, my grandfather always had a gun in his hands when opening doors to strangers.
> ...


ouch bud, hope they didn't make too much mess, or steal anything of sentimental value? too often this is happening now and my suggestion is for everyone to call in their local crime prevention officer for a non biased point of view on security.


----------

